# Forget Hiring An Attractive One; I Want The Obese



## prepb4 (May 11, 2011)

So I'm looking for a temporary job, not that I'm disclosing that in my job applications. 

Yesterday, I tried going in person to a few restaurants. 

I was dressed VERY nicely. 

I'm a very attractive and slim young girl and have modeled in the past. Never mind the degree in molecular biology that I hold. 

Long story short, I go in the restaurant. There's an old woman at the desk. I put on my best smiling face, very docile and ask for the manager. I get a big fat NO. 

At some other place, a very OBESE hostess greeted me. The manager who happened to be an elderly woman looked at me and said, "No."

When the manager was a man, I've noticed something differently- a pleasant attitude, a willingness to help, and a call back.

Could it be that women would prefer a fat, unattractive woman in their workplace?

I'm starting to think so. 

So for those of you who say skinnier people get better chances, think again.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Men are definitely going to treat you nicer if they think you are attractive, for obvious reasons, especially if them and you are single. I'm not sure women would really refuse to work with you for your looks, they might be slightly jealous but I really think full-blown refusal to work with you on that basis is unlikely. Next time you get a NO, just ask them why they have declined you.


----------



## dyingtolive (Jul 15, 2008)

its a small price to pay!


----------



## dyingtolive (Jul 15, 2008)

id pay it any day


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Uh, I don't think so.


----------



## prepb4 (May 11, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> Men are definitely going to treat you nicer if they think you are attractive, for obvious reasons, especially if them and you are single. I'm not sure women would really refuse to work with you for your looks, they might be slightly jealous but I really think full-blown refusal to work with you on that basis is unlikely. Next time you get a NO, just ask them why they have declined you.


That's a good idea. But then, who'll admit the truth?

Two years back, I interviewed with a male manager at a diner. He said, "Okay, come in tomorrow. We'll train you."

Now, 2 years later, I interviewed with a female manager at the same diner. She said no. I feel like if it was the man, he'd say yes.


----------



## Cordy (Sep 11, 2010)

Nine times out of ten being young, slim, and attractive is an advantage in a job search, not a disadvantage. Studies have shown that, especially with women, employers place almost as much importance on looks as they do on intelligence. In fact there's a piece over on Jezebel today that talks about how obese women don't make as much money as their thinner counterparts.

If you're being told no, it could be because there's no open availability. If someone refuses to let you even speak with a manager, it might be because the manager doesn't want to speak with prospective employees until they've had a chance to go over your application and decide they want to interview you. I know at my job, the managers absolutely hate being called down to speak with job seekers. Whenever someone comes in and asks to speak with a manager about a job, I try to discourage it because I know that manager will move their application to the bottom of the pile. It isn't really fair, but restaurant and retail managers are busy people, and they get a lot of job inquiries. It takes too much time out of their day to personally answer every one.


----------



## prepb4 (May 11, 2011)

Cordy said:


> Nine times out of ten being young, slim, and attractive is an advantage in a job search, not a disadvantage. Studies have shown that, especially with women, employers place almost as much importance on looks as they do on intelligence. In fact there's a piece over on Jezebel today that talks about how obese women don't make as much money as their thinner counterparts.
> 
> If you're being told no, it could be because there's no open availability. If someone refuses to let you even speak with a manager, it might be because the manager doesn't want to speak with prospective employees until they've had a chance to go over your application and decide they want to interview you. I know at my job, the managers absolutely hate being called down to speak with job seekers. Whenever someone comes in and asks to speak with a manager about a job, I try to discourage it because I know that manager will move their application to the bottom of the pile. It isn't really fair, but restaurant and retail managers are busy people, and they get a lot of job inquiries. It takes too much time out of their day to personally answer every one.


I didn't know that. I've read a few things online saying it's better to speak to the manager directly.

It's just that the person at the counter taking your application could give a hoot about hiring you. And chances are, won't say a word to the manager.

So then, how is attractiveness helping here? Neither attractiveness nor ugliness is helping here at all.


----------



## Cordy (Sep 11, 2010)

prepb4 said:


> I didn't know that. I've read a few things online saying it's better to speak to the manager directly.
> 
> It's just that the person at the counter taking your application could give a hoot about hiring you. And chances are, won't say a word to the manager.


That's the advice that's most commonly given out, especially when applying to restaurant and retail jobs. The idea being that you'll become a person to them, not just a name on an application, and they'll think to themselves that you must really want the job if you're asking to speak to the boss. The reality that I've noticed, though, is that they just get annoyed. Of course, I work in a large city where we get lots of applicants everyday. Small towns may be different.

I think it's probably okay to ask to speak to a manager, but if they tell you no or tell you that he's busy, don't insist. Just politely hand in your application. You're right, when someone hands me an application, I couldn't give a hoot if they get hired or not, but I've never not given an application to a manager. If you know for sure that they are hiring, you can always call back to see where they are in the applications process.

As for attractiveness, I'd honestly rather it didn't make a difference at all because it certainly has no bearing on how we do our job. As a woman, I've never considered someone's looks one way or the other when taking an application. I can't even conceive of it, honestly, though I'm sure such people do exist. But if it's something you're worried about, being slim and pretty is more than likely going to help you when looking for a hostess or waitressing job. Especially at higher end establishments.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

You seem to be so concerned over physical appearance that it's possible you're just projecting. People get rejected for various reasons. Don't take anything so personally and don't be so quick to attribute your rejection to your attractiveness. Sometimes they're just not hiring.

Also, the "you're just jealous because I'm prettier/skinnier/more educated and therefore a better person than you" attitude is not cool, and I'd worry more about people who don't care about general snobbishness as long as the snob looks hot than about people who do.


----------



## prepb4 (May 11, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> You seem to be so concerned over physical appearance that it's possible you're just projecting. People get rejected for various reasons. Don't take anything so personally and don't be so quick to attribute your rejection to your attractiveness. Sometimes they're just not hiring.
> 
> Also, the "you're just jealous because I'm prettier/skinnier/more educated and therefore a better person than you" attitude is not cool, and I'd worry more about people who don't care about general snobbishness as long as the snob looks hot than about people who do.


I'm aware of that and whenever I apply somewhere, I try to act docile, pleasant, put on a million smiles. It's not every case, but hey, sometimes an older woman might think, "This one's out to get me. I need my job."

It happens.


----------



## prepb4 (May 11, 2011)

Cordy said:


> That's the advice that's most commonly given out, especially when applying to restaurant and retail jobs. The idea being that you'll become a person to them, not just a name on an application, and they'll think to themselves that you must really want the job if you're asking to speak to the boss. The reality that I've noticed, though, is that they just get annoyed. Of course, I work in a large city where we get lots of applicants everyday. Small towns may be different.
> 
> I think it's probably okay to ask to speak to a manager, but if they tell you no or tell you that he's busy, don't insist. Just politely hand in your application. You're right, when someone hands me an application, I couldn't give a hoot if they get hired or not, but I've never not given an application to a manager. If you know for sure that they are hiring, you can always call back to see where they are in the applications process.
> 
> As for attractiveness, I'd honestly rather it didn't make a difference at all because it certainly has no bearing on how we do our job. As a woman, I've never considered someone's looks one way or the other when taking an application. I can't even conceive of it, honestly, though I'm sure such people do exist. But if it's something you're worried about, being slim and pretty is more than likely going to help you when looking for a hostess or waitressing job. Especially at higher end establishments.


Thanks. There's just tons of articles out there advising waiters to meet the manager _in person_ that's it's almost impossible to think and do otherwise.

Looks shouldn't really matter. Well, if you're a slob, then.....But I kind of got the vibe from one establishment that they'll only hire old people. All of the workers there happened to be old. Still....


----------



## eric254 (Nov 8, 2010)

prepb4 said:


> Looks shouldn't really matter. Well, if you're a slob, then.....But I kind of got the vibe from one establishment that they'll only hire old people. All of the workers there happened to be old. Still....


Hooters has a pretty good business going, lol. Business's are just going to look at what can make them the most money, and attractive girls will do that. As for the older women rejecting you, it could be for a variety of reasons; Jealousy, job competition getting more competitive, or they really don't have room for more people.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

women are catty


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

prepb4 said:


> I'm a very attractive and slim young girl and have modeled in the past. Never mind the degree in molecular biology that I hold.
> 
> Long story short, I go in the restaurant. There's an old woman at the desk. I put on my best smiling face, very docile and ask for the manager. I get a big fat NO.
> 
> ...


Firstly, you're making too many assumptions about why you don't get leads on jobs. That they are hiring, that 'ugly'/'old' women are jealous and holding you back because they must percieve you as a threat etc.

Finding a job is generally not easy for anyone even with hospitality/temp jobs. Keep looking around. Going by your original post though, if you project that kind of attitude so strongly in writing then perhaps the people you are trying to give your resume to get that vibe from you. Put it this way, if you had the choice of passing on a resume of someone that seemed like they might not be very nice to work with...would you?


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

I think most of our hardships in life can be attributed to other people being jealous of how thin and beautiful we are.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

RyanJ said:


> I think most of our hardships in life can be attributed to other people being jealous of how thin and beautiful we are.


Yeah, it's hell out there. I'm thin still, but at 53 things are finally starting to ease up for me. If I put on 30-40 pounds I suspect I'd be able to walk into any place of employment (or any bar) and walk out with a job or a prize of some sort.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

prepb4 said:


> So I'm looking for a temporary job, not that I'm disclosing that in my job applications.
> 
> Yesterday, I tried going in person to a few restaurants.
> 
> ...


I just find this post so offensive. You know nothing about this hostess except that she is obese and yet you reduce to her a person that was hired just because she's "fat and unattractive" and that's the type of people that get hired because every work place looks for the ideal "fat unattractive" person to hire, right? :sus

Are you kidding me?

It seems that *you* are very, very concerned with appearances and can't get beyond that. While some people may hire people based on appearances, it has been proven with many studies that people who _are_ biased tend to side with those who are _more_ attractive and slim, not the other way around.

So while some people _may_ certainly have an out of the normal bias for "unattractive, overweight people" simply because you, a slim and attractive woman, are NOT hired at a place while you notice a woman who in your opinion is overweight and not attractive, that does NOT mean that the reason she has a job and you do not is based on appearances.

Really, just reducing another human being as that is so troubling. You want people to look beyond your appearance and take the time to learn that hey, you have a degree, well congrats! But don't you find it hypocritical that you also judge someone simply on her appearance and do not consider the fact that she may also have a degree, or maybe, I don't know, multiple degrees or a lot of job experience? Maybe she's been there at that job since she was younger and has worked her way up.

You don't know her story. I don't know her story. All we know is that she is obese and you are not. So of course her weight got her a job.

I can't even...


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

prepb4 said:


> I'm a very attractive and slim young girl and have modeled in the past. Never mind the degree in molecular biology that I hold.


lol why would a restaurant give a rat's a** about a molecular biology degree? i have that too, and the last time i interviewed at a restaurant, they asked me why i wasn't applying for a better job.


----------



## prepb4 (May 11, 2011)

ReincarnatedRose said:


> I just find this post so offensive. You know nothing about this hostess except that she is obese and yet you reduce to her a person that was hired just because she's "fat and unattractive" and that's the type of people that get hired because every work place looks for the ideal "fat unattractive" person to hire, right? :sus
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> ...


Rose, I'm sure you're overweight, hence you find this offensive. And please don't be insulted when I say overweight because if you are, it's a fact and why should you be upset? Right.....


----------



## prepb4 (May 11, 2011)

emptybottle2 said:


> lol why would a restaurant give a rat's a** about a molecular biology degree? i have that too, and the last time i interviewed at a restaurant, they asked me why i wasn't applying for a better job.


Never had I mentioned on these menial job applications that I have a degree.
Here's your mistake- you've mentioned to them you have a degree and they're already putting you on the back burner.


----------



## prepb4 (May 11, 2011)

rumjungle said:


> Firstly, you're making too many assumptions about why you don't get leads on jobs. That they are hiring, that 'ugly'/'old' women are jealous and holding you back because they must percieve you as a threat etc.
> 
> Finding a job is generally not easy for anyone even with hospitality/temp jobs. Keep looking around. Going by your original post though, if you project that kind of attitude so strongly in writing then perhaps the people you are trying to give your resume to get that vibe from you. Put it this way, if you had the choice of passing on a resume of someone that seemed like they might not be very nice to work with...would you?


I was acting docile and putting on a million smiles.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Yeah, it's hell out there. I'm thin still, but at 53 things are finally starting to ease up for me. If I put on 30-40 pounds I suspect I'd be able to walk into any place of employment (or any bar) and walk out with a job or a prize of some sort.


Thank you for understanding how things really work! Only people like us truly get it. One day, if I am lucky, I hope my shamefully fast metabolism will slow down so I can be like you. I am ready to join the ranks of large-boned Americans and start claiming my prizes.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

prepb4 said:


> I was *acting* docile and *putting on *a million smiles.


I'm sure you came across as very sincere!


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

Lmao, wtf


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

prepb4 said:


> So I'm looking for a temporary job, not that I'm disclosing that in my job applications.
> 
> Yesterday, I tried going in person to a few restaurants.
> 
> ...


lol the females are jealous of you, and the guys just want to bribe you into sex....you can;t win.
so you either suck ur way to the top
or find a woman who is attractive herself


----------



## doormat (May 25, 2011)

It must be nice that you're so smart and attractive. Us lesser folk are just jealous!


----------



## prepb4 (May 11, 2011)

BostonB said:


> Wow, I hadn't even read all the posts...What a rare treat!
> 
> Did you mention the molecular biology degree or the modeling? How did that not get you hired?


I mentioned none. Why should I? The manager's thought would be, "She'll run away as soon as she finds a job in her field."

That's just it. The less educated you show to be, the likelier you'll be viewed as a person who really _needs_ this job.

If I was a hiring manager, that's what I'd think.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Do you have any evidence that the bigger lady had less experience than you? Maybe she has been working these restaurants for years and is good with the customers.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

prepb4 said:


> Rose, I'm sure you're overweight, hence you find this offensive. And please don't be insulted when I say overweight because if you are, it's a fact and why should you be upset? Right.....


Hard to tell if he/she is trolling.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

BostonB said:


> Honestly, I was being sarcastic. I think you're really shallow, as in a lack of depth. Maybe all the judgments you make about people are showing on your face. Actually, they more than likely are. Even If I did hire you I dont think I could work with someone who thinks this way. I couldnt take it for long.
> 
> I'd have to bet it's all the fake smiles. Fake personalities are pretty transparent. I mean fake is fake, no matter how pretty or smart anyone thinks it is.
> 
> And like others, I also feel as though I've fallen victim to trolling. I hope it's just trolling, really


One really does hope the OP is trolling.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

prepb4 said:


> i mentioned none. Why should i? The manager's thought would be, "she'll run away as soon as she finds a job in her field."
> 
> that's just it. The less educated you show to be, the likelier you'll be viewed as a person who really _needs_ this job.
> 
> If i was a hiring manager, that's what i'd think.


_whooooosh!_


----------



## KickingAndScreaming (May 17, 2011)

Welcome to the world. Average women dont want to be around hot women. Men do. This comes as a shock to you ?


----------



## prepb4 (May 11, 2011)

KickingAndScreaming said:


> Welcome to the world. Average women dont want to be around hot women. Men do. This comes as a shock to you ?


Yes and no. I wouldn't mind a pretty woman to work at my company.

But it depends, really.

You might have a point.

I did get stink eyes before from average one _and_ hot ones.

I'm sure in the past I've given stink eyes too.

Human nature.


----------



## Smilesreplacewords (May 28, 2011)

RyanJ said:


> I think most of our hardships in life can be attributed to other people being jealous of how thin and beautiful we are.


Bahahaha thank you sir! My **** has officially been cracked up.


----------



## Smilesreplacewords (May 28, 2011)

BostonB said:


> I'd have to bet it's all the fake smiles. Fake personalities are pretty transparent. I mean fake is fake, no matter how pretty or smart anyone thinks it is.


Ok so a little off topic, but I'm pretty sure people think I'm fake because I smile so much. It's just very natural to me. But that doubled with the fake personality I adorn for interviews has got to be the reason I'm struggling finding a job! *Le sigh*


----------



## prepb4 (May 11, 2011)

BostonB said:


> ^^^
> I just think you're unrealistic. You're thinking that whatever reason you cant get a job is because you're so great, and that it's intimidating. I'm saying maybe that isnt the case. You say a lot of sh*tty things about other people. Maybe you could try turning that on yourself and see what you come up with.
> 
> I've hired a lot people when I worked in internet retail, and that fake interview personality is fairly obvious.


Most managers won't hire an over-qualified candidate. Period.


----------



## Smilesreplacewords (May 28, 2011)

BostonB said:


> ^^^
> I just think you're unrealistic. You're thinking that whatever reason you cant get a job is because you're so great, and that it's intimidating. I'm saying maybe that isnt the case. You say a lot of sh*tty things about other people. Maybe you could try turning that on yourself and see what you come up with.
> 
> I've hired a lot people when I worked in internet retail, and that fake interview personality is fairly obvious.


I'm sorry your message has confused me. Your not talking to me are you? Lol the arrows are throwing me off. But anywho how do u go about not being real but not being fake either in interviews? I never know what that they want :/


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

OP - you are really judgmental. It's the inner beauty that counts and that's probably why the old lady preferred an obese (the obese tend to be magnanimous) . The old lady obviously has more experience spotting inner beauty (here's a hint: bigger = better). The younger guy doesn't have as much experience spotting inner goodness but one day he'll learn; perhaps before his time since he is fortunate enough to have a wise old lady to call on for guidance. My boss, who happens to be an obese, has opened my eyes to the sins and wickedness wrought by the underweights of our society, so it is very unlikely she would hire you either.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't think someone would prefer an obese waitress, maybe for a chef, but I would think it would be inefficient for an obese person to try and manoeuvre between tables. You should get over yourself. Not everyone makes a list of good looking and ugly people every time they go out. You could probably find something better anyway. Maybe you should try and find something more appropriate to your education level. Even if it doesn't pay well at first, you'll move up eventually and make way more.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

wow


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think people hire based upon skill, not attractiveness.

Now, if it were up to choosing between an obese social butterfly, and an attractive person with social anxiety, they probably would choose the obese.


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

prepb4 said:


> Rose, I'm sure you're overweight, hence you find this offensive. And please don't be insulted when I say overweight because if you are, it's a fact and why should you be upset? Right.....


Okay, that is just mean... :/ I feel kind of the same way as Rose here and I'm not fat (not that it should even matter anyway, but you're coming off as being very judgmental). It's not right to judge someone based on their appearance, and that really just doesn't sit well with me either.

I like what Cordy and Rednosereinder have posted. You are probably just projecting and you need to stop taking it so personally that you weren't interviewed or hired for a job.

It's just been rough for everyone out there. I haven't been able to get a job in 2 years myself, and at most I can blame my SA on that, though I know it's truly because of the recession. I know it has nothing to do with how I look.

All you can do is try your best at improving your SAD. Also try doing some volunteer work to boost up your chances.


----------



## prepb4 (May 11, 2011)

cold fission cure said:


> OP - you are really judgmental. It's the inner beauty that counts and that's probably why the old lady preferred an obese (the obese tend to be magnanimous) . The old lady obviously has more experience spotting inner beauty (here's a hint: bigger = better). The younger guy doesn't have as much experience spotting inner goodness but one day he'll learn; perhaps before his time since he is fortunate enough to have a wise old lady to call on for guidance. My boss, who happens to be an obese, has opened my eyes to the sins and wickedness wrought by the underweights of our society, so it is very unlikely she would hire you either.


Obese is _not_ healthy. Inner goodness is not exclusive to the obese. If you are implying that, then you are _wrong_.

Also, your obese boss, as I am quite certain, has low self-esteem when it comes to appearances. My friend was obese and guess what? She confessed she had extremely low image self esteem that leaked into other areas of her life as well, including her intelligence.

In addition, plenty of thin people with low self esteem.


----------



## prepb4 (May 11, 2011)

cold fission cure said:


> OP - you are really judgmental. It's the inner beauty that counts and that's probably why the old lady preferred an obese (the obese tend to be magnanimous) . The old lady obviously has more experience spotting inner beauty (here's a hint: bigger = better). The younger guy doesn't have as much experience spotting inner goodness but one day he'll learn; perhaps before his time since he is fortunate enough to have a wise old lady to call on for guidance. *My boss, who happens to be an obese, has opened my eyes to the sins and wickedness wrought by the underweights of our society, so it is very unlikely she would hire you either*.


To the sins and wickedness wrought by the underweights of our society....WOW! Sounds to me like your obese boss has quite a few things _against_ thin people. If she was that magnanimous, she would refrain from condemning the sins and wickedness of thin people.

Oh, and may I just add, plenty of overweight politicians supporting war, tax cuts for the rich, etc. What happened to that?

Your boss, seems to me, is bitter about being obese and not losing weight. I'm pretty sure if you asked her if she could turn thin in a day, she'd take that offer in a heartbeat.

Like I said, obese is NOT healthy.


----------



## prepb4 (May 11, 2011)

cold fission cure said:


> OP - you are really judgmental. It's the inner beauty that counts and that's probably why the old lady preferred an obese (the obese tend to be magnanimous) . The old lady obviously has more experience spotting inner beauty (here's a hint: bigger = better). The younger guy doesn't have as much experience spotting inner goodness but one day he'll learn; perhaps before his time since he is fortunate enough to have a wise old lady to call on for guidance. My boss, who happens to be an obese, has opened my eyes to the sins and wickedness wrought by the underweights of our society, so it is very unlikely she would hire you either.


Also, why are obese people so threatened and hurt by the word overweight or fat or obese? It's the truth, right?


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Could it be that the obese woman just had experience and was actually good at her work?Why does it have to be anything with her looks or your looks that should them favour anyone more?

I'm kind of baffled that some people assume that looks are automatically going the solution to anything.There are so many other things that an employer take into consideration when they hire someone and I get the feeling that you feel that you are more worthy of the job because you are beautiful and thin..


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

prepb4 said:


> Rose, I'm sure you're overweight, hence you find this offensive. And please don't be insulted when I say overweight because if you are, it's a fact and why should you be upset? Right.....


 Well, I'm not overweight and I find this offensive. I completely agree with Rose.

WTF...:|


----------



## Smilesreplacewords (May 28, 2011)

Lol I can only laugh at the ridiculousness of this thread and this girl. Fat people don't like to be called fat because it's disrespectful and hurtful. Would you, prepb4, like to be referenced as and called anorexic instead of your name? Are you blind to how that is hurtful? If so you are either dumb as ****, trolling, or have an anti social personality ( I don't mean social anxiety there is a difference) and could probably become a serial killer in the future. Now....did any of that hurt? Or are you apathetic to insult as well because you hold yourself in such a regal light. Don't come to a social anxiety forum and start putting people down. That's low.


----------



## prepb4 (May 11, 2011)

Smilesreplacewords said:


> Lol I can only laugh at the ridiculousness of this thread and this girl. Fat people don't like to be called fat because it's disrespectful and hurtful. Would you, prepb4, like to be referenced as and called anorexic instead of your name? Are you blind to how that is hurtful? If so you are either dumb as ****, trolling, or have an anti social personality ( I don't mean social anxiety there is a difference) and could probably become a serial killer in the future. Now....did any of that hurt? Or are you apathetic to insult as well because you hold yourself in such a regal light. Don't come to a social anxiety forum and start putting people down. That's low.


Fat is fat. Anorexic is anorexic.

I know I'm not anorexic. I don't display the physical image of an anorexic girl or the tendencies.

If you're fat, it's your fault most likely. Yes, there are people with problems out there but for the most part and for most Americans, they're fat due to their own faults.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

> > Originally Posted by prepb4
> > I was acting docile and putting on a million smiles.
> 
> 
> I'm sure you came across as very sincere!


Maybe your anxiety makes you insincere (or at least seem so) and people interpret it as you being stuck up.


----------



## Smilesreplacewords (May 28, 2011)

prepb4 said:


> Fat is fat. Anorexic is anorexic.
> 
> I know I'm not anorexic. I don't display the physical image of an anorexic girl or the tendencies.
> 
> If you're fat, it's your fault most likely. Yes, there are people with problems out there but for the most part and for most Americans, they're fat due to their own faults.


Bahahaha oh girl! You totally missed what I was sayin. I agree with the statement you just made. You failed to recognize that I was saying it is not ok to degrade people. Period. Fact or not, no one likes to be judged or labeled by their body type.


----------



## Smilesreplacewords (May 28, 2011)

Also the fact that you arent becoming noticeably angry at all from the things said to you tells me that you are doing this for pure amusement. Troll.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Watch****
Watch what you are posting - some things are overstepping Guidelines!


----------



## prepb4 (May 11, 2011)

Smilesreplacewords said:


> Also the fact that you arent becoming noticeably angry at all from the things said to you tells me that you are doing this for pure amusement. Troll.


Why should I be angry? I'm secure in my body and I know I'm not anorexic irregardless of how many times you tell me that I am anorexic.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

prepb4 said:


> Also, why are obese people so threatened and hurt by the word overweight or fat or obese? It's the truth, right?


Lots of things can be "the truth" and still, saying them isn't necessarily kind or constructive.
And how do you know that they are overweight or obese? You their doctor? Did you measure their body fat %?
No, so stop throwing around hurtful terms that you actually don't understand.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

tropic said:


> Well, I'm not overweight and I find this offensive. I completely agree with Rose.
> 
> WTF...:|


:ditto


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

maybe it was something else...maybe she was having a bad day, they weren't looking, she was busy, maybe you looked too young, or they needed someone bigger to lift things, they didn't like your attitude, it could be a number of things, unfortunately it's not illegal in the hiring process.

I am a girl and cannot work with other women in an entry-level job, in my experience, they just want to create drama. Like VanDamMan, we are catty. and not proud of that


----------



## kingjay (Jun 4, 2011)

You could be correct about that, I don't really know, but people can get jealous easily, if a woman fears that another woman is better than her, in any way, I could see why they may choose not to hire her, sure, it may be good for business, but a lot of people have ego issues too!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

OP you are acting so insecure and twisted it's not even funny lol
What is wrong with obese people working? Maybe she's better qualified. If it's not for a victorias secret model then ur equals basically why is that hard to understand 
Tell the mods to delete this thread before you embarass yourself even more


----------



## nmpennea (May 16, 2011)

Maybe the other places weren't hiring?
The woman already had the job and nowhere would fire someone just to hire another person.

And just because you are attractive and modeled and have a degree doesn't automatically make you a good fit for a restaurant job. 

For most jobs, people get hired based on more than their looks.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

stopitidontlikeit said:


> Women don't wanna compete with someone more attractive than they are in the workplace. I just read an article about that. I guess that's why you had better responses with male interviewers.


yes, I think you have to blend with the personality of the woman you are dealing with. Don't be too nice, as it can be seen as flighty or insincere, if they are more low key.


----------



## copingbywriting (Jul 7, 2011)

You could always try wearing a fat suit.


----------



## prepb4 (May 11, 2011)

kathy903 said:


> OP you are acting so insecure and twisted it's not even funny lol
> What is wrong with obese people working? Maybe she's better qualified. If it's not for a victorias secret model then ur equals basically why is that hard to understand
> Tell the mods to delete this thread before you embarass yourself even more


I could care less for embarassment. You should be embarassed that you have SA.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Hey Casey Anthony, is that you? I want to see a picture of the person behind this narcissism.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

An attractive women may not want to hire you either. I've watched attractive women be catty and try and get each other fired. They did this because they had to compete for male attention at the store. The entire thing was ridiculous. 


Here's the thing, OP, you don't know one way or the other. Just because guys may want to hire you doesn't mean women don't want to hire you because you're more attractive than them. The guys may just want you around for eye candy or a possibility for sex. Guys may want to hire despite not needing any more workers or despite some other valid reason not to hire you.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Out of curiosity, are some women competitive to the extent they give 'more attractive' women dirty looks or once overs? I moved seamlessly from being a child to being agoraphobic and thus haven't noticed it. However, I've joined a weight loss forum before (I lost all the weight meds put on me awhile ago, boo yeah!) and a lot of females who've lost an appreciable amount recount that their more 'attractive' selves now receive jealous looks from other females. I usually dismiss that as mental. Like when Gretchen in _Mean Girls_ says, "I'm sorry that people are so jealous of me... but I can't help it that I'm popular." 
Does it actually happen? 
If it does, it's as bad as glaring at someone for being unattractive, yikes.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm sure people are more jealous of attractive people. That goes for both genders though.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Do you reckon it's to the extent that they'll randomly glare at each other, even outside the context of say, their husband assessing the other woman?


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

prepb4 said:


> I'm a very attractive and slim young girl and have modeled in the past. Never mind the degree in molecular biology that I hold.


You don't happen to live in Ohio do you? 










Joking aside, I think it's very possible some women would not want women more attractive than them to become their coworkers. Men do it too of course.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

copingbywriting said:


> You could always try wearing a fat suit.


lol

Wow I just realized this was the 4th page of responses.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Old women are ****in kun#s. They're probably just jealous of your good looks and youth. They are old, miserable, and are coping with the fact that they will die as miserable *****es who hate everyone.


----------

